# A stuck Minneapolis Moline



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I seen this on YT and thought it was a very innovative thing to do.:winky:

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=40875>


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

someone should tell the driver of that minnie he'd have more traction to pull those 2 jds if he turned around


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Is it just me or does this look like a bunch of staged Tonka toys?
Really strange picture! :dazed:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Is it just me or does this look like a bunch of staged Tonka toys?
> Really strange picture! :dazed: *


I believe you got something there....look at the size of the grass next to those tractors....and is that an extension cord they're running over???


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

It's definitely a fake! Blew it up and the grass is clear.

blowup of dinky toys


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

That's a stuck lawn sprinkler!:furious: 

Mark


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

But it is a creative photo! And maybe it wasn't staged, but the toys themselves went out to help a comrade in distress...


I think I forgot my medication again!


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Is it just me or does this look like a bunch of staged Tonka toys?
> Really strange picture! :dazed: *


:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Jody and Chippie (with his story on the edge cutting deck) are vieing for the best BS'er of the week award:furious: :lmao: :furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a picture of it before the other tractors came to help


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=41016>


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

You's a funny boy, you is!
:truth: :thumbsup: :cheers:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Must be Jody's new GT deere....:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Must be Jody's new GT deere....:furious: :furious: :furious: *


I wish it was:lmao:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Jody

I was commenting on your toys. Geart idea, and very near pulled it off:furious: :furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That what i said i wish it was mine i pull them picture off another site.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/...1&lastrec=15&Parameter=&mode=All&what=trouble

Ryan


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well Ryan i guess they got it unstuck:furious:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

looks like traction problems only one tire was a spinnin:furious: 
Ryan


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Well Ryan i guess they got it unstuck:furious: *



Well it appears someone has stolen itmg: But they have the Police on the scene.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=42738>


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

When I was in High School, I worked at a small town newspaper as an assistant pressman. It was mushroom season, so my boss cut out a picture of Morel mushroom and pasted it to a pic of a pickup truck so it looked like a 300 lb mushroom. This was before digital imaging, so it was a true "cut and paste". Anyhow, he did a good job, and after the picture was put in, one of the locals came in and asked (in all seriousness) where the mushroom found. They told him it was fake, but he wouldn't believe them, because he thought the guy who's truck was used in the pic was keeping the location a secret! :furious:


----------



## catmando (Dec 18, 2004)

*Stuck*

If you look really close at the picture it looks like the tractor that is stuck is going to be buried. The back hoe is excavating a large hole for the stuck tractor to fall into.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I believe you got something there....look at the size of the grass next to those tractors....and is that an extension cord they're running over??? *


it's not a extension cord it is a garden hose it is one of them tractors that drive around the lawn


----------

